# Max SN883CH34 SuperFramer



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of giving this Max framing nailer a try after having heard all the positive feedback on the Max brand. Does anyone know if this nailer will also shoot the offset full round head nails that Paslode makes? Our Senco nailers will shoot both the paper collated clipped and paper collated offset round heads. I'll go with the Senco SN901XP that I know will shoot both types of nails if this Max clipped head nailer doesn't shoot both types.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't quote me but I recall hearing they work. Shoot Max an email. I have the roundhead version and it is a great gun - compact but plenty of power.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I also think it will shoot both, but not the same nails as the Paslode.

Don't the Paslode's use 30 degree nail strips. I know the Max and the Senco use 34 degree nail strips.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I think you all are right ... I'll order it and if it doesn't shoot both types, then I guess I'll send it back and pick up the Senco 901XP. We're updating our old tools with new ones and we actually got one of the Senco 901XP's yesterday. It's a really nice gun and it's a whole lot better than the older Senco designs. It shoots every nail in the magazine, and will dry fire when the magazine is empty, and I don't like that about it, but it's smooth as silk and will sink 3-1/4" ring shanks into LVL headers/girders with ease. But, I thought since we're replacing our worn out tools now would be a good time to try something new from another manufacturer. Never shot anything but Senco and the curiousity is killing me about the Max :laughing: And, it'd be nice to compare the two and see which is better.



Kgmz said:


> I also think it will shoot both, but not the same nails as the Paslode.
> 
> Don't the Paslode's use 30 degree nail strips. I know the Max and the Senco use 34 degree nail strips.


Your're right about the angle of the nails and gun magazines, Kgmz, but the Senco's we've used (and the new 901XP we just bought) will shoot them even though they're at a different angle.


----------



## M. A. Hansen Co (Feb 7, 2010)

I have seen them used before they won't out last a hitachi you might get a good year or two from them. I would spend the money on the hitachi though they will last and take what you give'em!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

M. A. Hansen Co said:


> I have seen them used before they won't out last a hitachi you might get a good year or two from them. I would spend the money on the hitachi though they will last and take what you give'em!


 :thumbup::thumbup::clap:


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

The Hitachi NR90AF shoots clipped and full offset round 30 degree. Own one and love it.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Northwood said:


> The Hitachi NR90AF shoots clipped and full offset round 30 degree. Own one and love it.


paper collated or just wire weld?


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

M. A. Hansen Co said:


> I have seen them used before they won't out last a hitachi you might get a good year or two from them. I would spend the money on the hitachi though they will last and take what you give'em!


 
I ordered the Max and it got here yesterday ... I've not used it yet because we're going through another blizzard. It looks nice, feels well-made,and it's light-weight. I don't care too much for the plastic depth of drive adjustment ... it's a bit hard to turn. Switching from sequential to single action is a PITA, but at least it can do it. It's all metal for the most part, and that's a plus.

Just comparing it to the Senco SN901XP that we just got last week ... the Senco has it beat on ease of depth adjustment and on switching from sequential to single action. Build quality is about the same between the two ... they both look like they could take some abuse. 

If the Max doesn't shoot much better than the Senco, I may be disappointed in the Max ... and I'll just say, the Senco shoots really well. It'll sink up 3-1/4's into LVLs that are already stood up in the wall, with ease. I hope the Max can do the same or better. I'll find out tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a Hitachi Siding nailer and after using it for 2 months I returned the Hitachi Framing Nailer I recently bought but haven't used yet.
Very disappointed in Hitachi at this point, though it's possible that I got a lemon.

I've been eying the Max Superframer lately and I think I'll buy it.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Winchester said:


> I have a Hitachi Siding nailer and after using it for 2 months I returned the Hitachi Framing Nailer I recently bought but haven't used yet.
> Very disappointed in Hitachi at this point, though it's possible that I got a lemon.
> 
> I've been eying the Max Superframer lately and I think I'll buy it.


I've read a lot about some of the Hitachi's not being able to fire 2-3/8" nails consistently, among other problems. And a couple of people here at the forum said they don't wear well .. maybe a little fragile. On paper, they sure look and sound nice, though. We may try one in the future.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, the verdict is finally in on our test of the Max SN883CH34 SuperFramer vs. the Senco SN901XP that we also just recently bought. The Max couldn't hang with the Senco during our comparison of the two guns (at 100 psi), and here's the important differences that we found ... 


The Senco is made in the USA ... the Max is made in Thailand.
With the depth of adjustment set to shoot the nails as deep as they'll go, the Max struggles to fire 3-1/4" nails as deep into the wood as the Senco.
The Senco is more consistent in the depth it sinks the nails.
Both guns have about the same amount of recoil ... maybe slightly more recoil from the Max.
The Senco is shorter in length
The Senco weighs less.
The Senco has a tool-less single fire to sequential fire trigger switch; the Max doesn't ... you have to use a little push pin tool to remove a metal pin from the trigger on the Max to switch from one mode of firing to the other, but on the Senco you just slide a little switch and you go from single fire to sequential fire as easy as that. This makes the Senco way more practical.
The Senco's depth of drive adjustment is in a more convenient location.
The Senco's depth of drive adjustment is metal; the Max's is plastic.
The Senco is more consistent from nail to nail in the depth it shoots.
Plain and simple, the Max doesn't live up to the hype we've heard all this time about Max framing nailers. On the other hand, the Senco really exceeds our expectations with it's new design ... there's really no comparison between it and the Max, and that was really surprising; we thought they'd be close. So, the Max is going back and we're ordering another Senco. :thumbup:


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the review, i'm actually surprised though, i've never had a Max gun i didnt like.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

FowlOne said:


> Wow, thanks for the review, i'm actually surprised though, i've never had a Max gun i didnt like.


FowlOne, if we had never used the Senco 901XP, we probably wouldn't have known the difference between the two nailers. We've been using the Senco 601XP for years (Senco's bottom of the line nailer), and the Max shoots more like the 601XP ... and that was really surprising, and disappointing too. Not that the 601XP shoots badly ... for what it is, and the price, it's an alright nailer .... but, we just expected much more from Max based on all that we've heard about them.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

well I haven't made my purchase yet... maybe the Senco is worth looking at

thanks for the comparison because I would never normally consider senco


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

don't overlook paslode. thats my preference:thumbsup:


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Just wanted to give an update on our Senco 901XP ... we've been using it several weeks now and we've really had a chance to get the feel of the gun. I have to say, my opinion of it still stands ... it is an awesome gun. We've put together several LVL headers and this gun will sink the nails in it without a problem. We've also used it a lot on SYP ... nailing together girder trusses and this gun hasn't missed a beat, and sinks the nails all the way in SYP. It's just a really awesome gun and we're planning on buying another soon.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> don't overlook paslode. thats my preference:thumbsup:


 I really like the Paslodes as well, but for FRH nails, Hitachi NR83A is my preference. Plenty of power, not too heavy, dependable and nails are affordable. Also, the clips are plastic collated and aren't affected by getting wet.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I checked out a max at the store and I REALLY didn't like the plastic depth adjustment. It was very difficult to turn even on a brand new, clean gun. My Hitachi NR83A2 has a metal knob out front and is very easy to turn.


----------



## kpatrix (Feb 12, 2007)

I recently had a few tools stolen from me, and I decided to replace the two Hitachi's with Max SuperFramers. They are great. Much lighter and more power than the Hitachi gun. I really like the magazine as well as the lock switch. 

On my current job, I have used the Max guns to nail timberstrand studs together without a problem, as well as shooting inch and an eighth advantech into LVL beams using 3 1/4" galvanized screw shanks. The Hitachi's would leave the nails proud. The Max sinks them without problems. 

Haven't tried the Senco, though, so can't comment on that. But everyone on my crew wants to use the Max's.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I really like the Paslodes as well, but for FRH nails, Hitachi NR83A is my preference. Plenty of power, not too heavy, dependable and nails are affordable. Also, the clips are plastic collated and aren't affected by getting wet.:thumbsup:


Haven't tried the Hitachis yet .... may try one next to see how we like it vs. the Senco.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> I checked out a max at the store and I REALLY didn't like the plastic depth adjustment. It was very difficult to turn even on a brand new, clean gun. My Hitachi NR83A2 has a metal knob out front and is very easy to turn.


This was one of the things we didn't like about the Max also. It was super hard to turn. The Senco has a metal depth adjustment out in the front, too. It's triangular/round so it's really easy to turn and to keep track of how many rotations you've turned it. The other thing we really didn't like about the Max was the way you had to switch the gun from single fire to sequential fire. It was a pain in the butt and one could easily lose that small pin that you had to push out of the trigger, or you could easily lose the tool that you had to push it out with. On the Senco, you just push a little button in and slide it, and you go from single fire to sequential or vice versa that easy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Hitachi NR90AC3 Shoots up to a 3 1/2" .162 gauge nail.

It is a beast gun. I love it.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Only thing that has scared us about the Hitachis, though, is we've read several accounts where some of the guns have trouble firing 2-3/8's nails. Maybe that's something Hitachi has worked out ... don't know. 

I will say this about the Senco ... the only negative we've found with the gun is that there's no warning when it runs out of nails in the magazine. The only way you know is the sound of the blank being fired. It's an unmistakable sound, though, so you know immediately. 

One other thing that we did like about the Senco vs. the Max guns ... is that the Senco 901 XP is 3/4" shorter in height ... you can get the Senco in some really tight spots, and it will easily fit between 16 O.C. material.

And I guess really one of the main things I like about the Senco vs. the others is that it's made in the USA. I know the Max guns are Chinese owned now, and the one we got was made in a factory in Thailand. I'm guessing the Hitachis are made in China, Japanese owned?? Gotta go with the home team in this economy!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PlumbBob^2Pants said:


> Haven't tried the Hitachis yet .... may try one next to see how we like it vs. the Senco.


 I was framing for a guy who kept giving me grief about FRHs. I had bad results with the offset heads on the Paslode nails with the old guns I had.

The supply yard I dealt with had 3 NR83As and a 2 1/2" straight trim gun they wanted to clear out. At the time I think I gave them 1K for all of them. Nowadays that's not a good deal, but before the big boxes it was. I added one to the collection a few years later. I framed almost constantly with a 3-4 man crew for over 5 years with no failures other than the trigger packing, which is a $3 part. 2 of them are still operational, but I broke 2 drivers shooting into composite decking.(goofing around to see if it was possible):furious: I've been using a newer Paslode for the last several years now.:thumbsup:


----------

